# R3 Review



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

I do not post much here but have recently picked up a 2008 R3 so I thought I would share my thoughts specifically comparing this the the RS and Soloist Carbon.

My background, I'm 39 years old, still very fit and ride 200-300 miles a week on road and 50-100 off road. I started riding a bike when I was 5 and would ride a dirt track by my house on a BMX bike. In my teens I got into road biking but only as training for soccer and ski racing. I was on the jr national soccer team and a jr olympic ski racer. Blowing my left knee out 3x took care of that.

When Mtn biking was up and coming I was big into that and continue to mtn bike today. about three years ago I decided to give road biking a shot. I live in AZ and weather is great and we have some good roads to ride.

Did not know much but started and this site and decided to get a 2007 Soloist Carbon. I was amazed the bike was so stiff and fast and fit me perfectly. Great bike but it really beat me up on long rides. The rear triangle is really stiff. I got hit by a car on that bike and picked up a RS with the insurance $$.

I thought the RS would be a perfect high end recreational style bike the would be comfortable for long rides with the benefits of a top tier bike. It was all of that and more. The RS is a great bike with an almost plus ride but is very fast and stiff. I just could never get the RS to fit right. I tried getting fit, I was never fit on my Soloist it seemed to be perfect out of the box. I tried stems, saddles, bars and it just never felt right. It was a great bike however and the ride for me was perfect. Exactly what I was looking for - a bike that I could ride up to 100 miles and offer the stiffness and energy transfer of a race bike. I decided to sell the RS and look for something else. 

I ran across a stock 2008 R3 with full DA. I was not sure as I do not need a race bike and was about to look at other brands thinking that Cervelo do not have what I wanted. All I can say about the R3 is WOW. It is truly awesome. The rear triangle gives me enough flex to be comfortable and obviously is is a top tier bike. I could not believe how nice a ride it offers. It must be a little stiffer then the RS in the rear but it is not much if any harsher. Much much more comfortable for me then the Soloist. I just got done with a nice easy 25 mile afternoon ride, it's still 103 here right now  

I just wanted to share my thoughts and if anyone out there thinks the R3 is too much bike for them give it a try. I have never been so happy and more important - comfortable on a bike.

I will be doing the Tour de Scottsdale on Sat. and the 110 mile version of the Tour de Tuscon in Nov. I would have never thought of doing a century on my Soloist. I might miss the aero down tube though.

Was trying to add a picture but the upload kept failing?? maybe it's too big.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the writeup - I'm sure this will benefit others as anyone looking at a Cervelo road bike is curious about all three of these models. 

I got an RS a few months ago and I think it's the perfect bike for me. Glad to know that the R3 offers a similar ride comfort wise - the comfort is very important to me. 

Any ideas as to why the RS never fit you? Too high in front?


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

Any ideas as to why the RS never fit you? Too high in front?[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure why the RS did not fit me well. On paper it seemed like the perfect bike. The only thing I can figure is that I've always been on a more aggressive geometry bike. Maybe I just feel better on that type of geometry.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm curious if you could tell me what you mean by "On paper i seemed like the perfect bike". How do I go about seeing if the bike for me is perfect? I ask only because, I am a short dude, with short legs and ride a 50 cm Trek now. Looking to upgrade to a Cervelo and I assumed I would go for a small (51 cm) R3 or RS. There are some great deals out there on the XS (48 cm) and wondered if I could go with that? For background, I am about 5' 6", about 200 lbs (no fat jokes, please, I'm just "husky")  , my inseam is about a 29. What do I look for when looking at the specs/geometry of the bike to see that it fits me "on paper"? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

Well, I am also about your hight and with same inseam. I am riding a XS R3 and with not much seat post showing and I think 51cm will too big for me.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks slowoldman...what year is your R3? That's what I want. I found a 2008 in white, but with black Easton forks and it just doesn't look right to me. I want the R3 white forks like what you have. Also, when you say that you don't have much seat post showing, the picture actually depicts a lot more seat post showing than my bike currently has. Mine is a 50 cm trek and I have much less seat post showing. In fact, I have to raise the seat everytime I want to put it on the repair stand. Hmmm...now you have me thinking. Any other input regarding my size would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

Well, when I order it, it was an order for the 08 module but the shop did say it will come with the white 3T fork. But it turn out to be a 09, with a small diameter seat post. For the seat post showing issue, it is relatively little in compare with other bikes shown in the forum. Since it is 48 cm and sloping frame, it will have more post shown then you current non sloping 50cm Trek. For repair stand, I have no problem on calming on the seat post with the current expose length. I hope this help


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*fit comparison..*

Fit comparisons are simple to do, if you have all the relavent info on your current bike, Like saddle height, bar height or saddle to bar drop and the frame's dimensions of seat tube angle, TT length and head tube length. A frame model would help.

FWIW, I'd avoid the R3 in the two smallest sizes - the geometry is goofy and unlike any other brand. The RS is more normal, but goes too far in the opposite direction.


----------



## jezphil (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's the 2010 frame - my R3 with Dura Ace/ Fulcrum Racing Zeros/ 3T Rotundo Ltd bars. The bike weighs in at 6.7kg and it's great on the hills/mountains. Too much snow to take it out much right now, but I just got my Cat 3 racing license on it before the horrendous weather set in (I'm from London UK). I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Jezphil,
Can you please tell me what size your bike is?
How tall are you and what's your inseam?
I'm not a detective or anything, just in the market for Cervelo and have organised a test ride next week of R3 and S3 2010. I race criteriums and do some climbing on weekends. I'm unsure what bike will suit best?


----------



## jezphil (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Berryman

My R3 frame is 56cm. My inseam is 88.2cm and I am six foot (183cm) tall. I was carefully measured for this frame at the bike shop and it fits perfectly. I would have been concerned that a 56 was a little on the small side (I have a nice fitting Look frame which is a 58), but the 56 is just right. A friend of mine who is 6ft 2ins and also rides a 56cm R3 and finds it a good fit. A lot of people obviously opt for the S3 for criteriums and it's a really nice bike for the purpose, but I've already ridden some winter league crits on my R3 and love it - especially because my favourite circuit here in the UK has a sharp hill (Hog Hill, Essex) and the R3 loves hills. I'm riding mountain sportives in 2010, including the Marmotte, and I think the R3 is the one to go for on the big climbs, so it felt like the right choice for me. It weighs in at 6.7kg. A guy in one of the 'Competitive Cyclist' website videos reviewed Cervelos and did a good comparison of the two which is worth a look at. Good luck - you wouldn't regret buying either bike.


----------



## jezphil (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's the link to that Competitive Cyclist Cervelo review...

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...RODUCT_REVIEW_PAGE=&SEARCH_NAME=&QUERY_BRAND=


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

Mine is the one on the right


----------

